# Chinese Rod - Made in TX!!



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

This rod is built on a 7' Phenix 700M blank. The customer recently adopted a little girl from China, and wanted a Chinese themed rod to commemorate his new daughter. The Chinese lettering is his daughters name, the tiger is his Chinese zodiac animal, and the BAT in script is his initials. The butt cap is bamboo cutting board with an inlaid pewter yin-yang pendant covered with Permagloss. The reel seat is a Fuji soft touch, and the guides are Fuji SIC titanium. This was a fun build... I'll have it at the FTU rod builders day on the 14th!!!


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Sweet rod!

I recognize that tiger!


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

extremely cool and well done. and for a great cause. guess that's the trifecta. you nailed them all.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

nice


----------



## 210rob (Aug 8, 2008)

real nice looking rod.


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*chinese rod*

That is just plain beautiful work. thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## venturarodandlure (Feb 14, 2009)

That is awesome! Phenix blanks are also made in China. And unfortunately for us, their manufacturing equipment and processes are superior at a low cost.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

I saw the thread title and thought, "oh lordy, here we go again", but then saw what you meant by it, lol. Very cool.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Nice build, really nice.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I can't wait to see it in person! Really beautiful work!
Jerry


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks good kyle


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's the inspiration behind this rod! It was cool to see this come full circle... This customer is a real good-hearted guy & I hope this rod lasts long enough to get passed on to her one of these days. That looks like a pretty good piggy perch spot. Time to put that rod to work!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

As expected, the rod looked awesome in person. Good follow up post, Kyle!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Beautiful rod. Very well done.


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_NICE!_


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

I LIKE THAT YENG-YANG BUTT CAP SO COOL THE WHOLE ROD BEAU-TI-FUL.
i once paid to have a yeng-yang tattooed one a gail's , o well i better stay on the good side and not the evil.


----------

